# Fish oil supplement?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been using fish oil supplements with my boys for quite a while now but I have always had fish oil that is marketed for dogs. Now we are nearly out of the capsules I got from the vet but we won't be going into town for a while so we are looking to get people fish oil.

I was wondering if anyone can give me a suggestion about the best oil to get. The only store we have here that sells this sort of thing is Shoppers Drug Mart. 

I don't know the dose for a dog. My boys are 58 and 59 lb so they should be very easy to measure and give the oil to. They will get the same 

I know that the store sells liquid cod liver oil and many other different capsules. 

What do you think I should get?

Thanks!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I just buy whatever salmon oil is on sale.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I use the Costco brand capsules since the brand has been tested for the presence of heavy metals and came up clean. I've also used Grizzly brand slamon oil, but it's a bit pricey here.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been considering adding a fish oil supplement as well, but haven't done it yet. I use a gluco/chondroitin supplement made for humans, so I'll probably do the same for fish oil.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't have a costco anywhere near me so that one is out. 

I can go get salmon oil but that still leaves me not knowing how much to give them.

Also, I was under the impression that cold water fist is better for you. That is what my homeopathic doctor told me. That would make me think cold water fish oil is better for you. No?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> I don't have a costco anywhere near me so that one is out.
> 
> I can go get salmon oil but that still leaves me not knowing how much to give them.
> 
> Also, I was under the impression that cold water fist is better for you. That is what my homeopathic doctor told me. That would make me think cold water fish oil is better for you. No?


I sometimes buy the Rexall brand of Salmon Oil at Walmart, I think it IS first cold pressed. You are correct, that is best, from what I read but sometimes, funds prevent me from buying that, esp when a buy one get one free is going on at a drug store. As far as how much to give, my largest dog is 34lbs and I was told one 10000mg to 12000 mg is his dose. Hope that helps!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't mean cold pressed oil, I mean fish that live in cold water rather than fish that are in lakes and rivers. I don't know if salmon is considered cold water fish or not. I think of cod and mackerel when I think of cold water fish.

I will check it out when I go to the pharmacy later today. I don't even have a Walmart here. The closest one is 2 hours away.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> I don't mean cold pressed oil, I mean fish that live in cold water rather than fish that are in lakes and rivers. I don't know if salmon is considered cold water fish or not. I think of cod and mackerel when I think of cold water fish.
> 
> I will check it out when I go to the pharmacy later today. I don't even have a Walmart here. The closest one is 2 hours away.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I believe salmon moves from the ocean into rivers where they reproduce. That is also when they can their pick coloring. So pink salmon is caught in the river not the ocean. Or at least that is my understanding.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Can you order online?

Because i feed my dogs fish....and i feed them sardines (wish i could find anchovies)...
i only give my two 500 mg of costco's alaskan salmon oil per day....that's one gelcap..

i'll look for the formula recommended by lew olson from b-naturals.com....

i just wish i could feed salmon to my dogs....but you could..and that would take care of that, wouldn't it?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I sometimes buy the Rexall brand of Salmon Oil at Walmart, I think it IS first cold pressed. You are correct, that is best, from what I read but sometimes, funds prevent me from buying that, esp when a buy one get one free is going on at a drug store. As far as how much to give, my largest dog is 34lbs and I was told one 10000mg to 12000 mg is his dose. Hope that helps!


10000 - 12000?

wow. that seems like a lot....


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

MagicRe said:


> 10000 - 12000?
> 
> wow. that seems like a lot....


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe it is supposed to be 1000-1200 not 10000-12000?

I could feed them salmon but I definitely could not afford it! I did get some salmon from my friend's dad when he cleaned out his freezer. Iorek got 2 meals of salmon and was a happy doggie  

I am waiting for the fishing season to open so I can get some mackerel. I am also waiting for the capelin to roll. In the mean time I am giving fish oil.

I could order fish oil online but I can also go to town to get it from my vet. I was looking to get something locally so it would be easier for me. We usually go to town every month or so so I can get it but I forgot when I was in last time and I won't be in again until the 26th. I will be out in 3 days.

I am sure I will find something.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

the one thing i had to watch out for was soy in many of the fish oils.....i don't know what your beliefs are, but mine are to avoid soy at all costs...both for humans and dogs....


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I will check for soy. Thank you


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> 10000 - 12000?
> 
> wow. that seems like a lot....


I'm sorry. Really bad typo. MIL died, one sick dog.
1000 to 1200

there. thats better!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I get Cadence's fish oil from Shopper's!  It's super cheap if you get their in-house brand (Life, I think). They sometimes have promotions for other brands as well. I got Cadence a big bottle for only $10. It's so much cheaper than the doggy version!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

What kind do you get? I was looking at some earlier but it was a combination of salmon oil and some other oil. I think the bottle had 180 capsules for $15 or something and I thought that was great but I wasn't sure if it was ok.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I get salmon oil. The big bottle I got came in 1000mg, 180 capsules. It was the cheapest one that I could find. I contemplated getting either flaxseed oil or the omega 3, 6, 9 combo, but I decided to stick with salmon oil. Cadence LOVES them. I just throw him one capsule every other day and he thinks it's an awesome treat 

ETA: The salmon oil I got was just salmon oil on its own, not mixed with anything else.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm sorry. Really bad typo. MIL died, one sick dog.
> 1000 to 1200
> 
> there. thats better!


i'm sorry to hear about your MIL AND your dog....

i'm sure you're under a great deal of stress right now.....


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

lucidity said:


> I get salmon oil. The big bottle I got came in 1000mg, 180 capsules. It was the cheapest one that I could find. I contemplated getting either flaxseed oil or the omega 3, 6, 9 combo, but I decided to stick with salmon oil. Cadence LOVES them. I just throw him one capsule every other day and he thinks it's an awesome treat
> 
> ETA: The salmon oil I got was just salmon oil on its own, not mixed with anything else.


that's what my dogs do....they think they're treats....although they get one per day.....and only 500 mg....since they also eat fish..

i had read that flaxseed is a stomach irritant, and now i can't find where i read it, so i decided salmon oil was something i knew about, whereas flax....not so much....


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

So, I got the ones that were salmon oil and other fish oils. It turns out that the other fish oils are sardine and anchovy. The only other ingredients are gelatin, glycerin, and water. They are 1000 mg.

The bottle says EPA - 180 mg, DHA - 120 mg, total omega 3 is 300 mg

So, being nearly 60 lb each, what do you think? One capsule a day? 2? They don't get any other fish just yet. When they do I will cut down the capsules.

Thanks  

BTW, Brom and Iorek are VERY interested in them and they haven't even had one yet


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

MagicRe said:


> i'm sorry to hear about your MIL AND your dog....
> 
> i'm sure you're under a great deal of stress right now.....


Sounds awful but more stress with the dog (MIL isn't/wasn't close to her son, my husband but still). Dog is going to see specialist(s) next Tuesday, hope to have answers!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. I hope that your dog feels better soon.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I THINK the dosage was something like 30mg/lb. So you could give Brom & Iorek something like 1-2 capsules a day. I think they'll really like it!  Cadence loves the capsules because they're chewy, lol.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks 

I just realized that I had a PM with info on dosage too  I am really having a rough day!

The info in the PM says 1000 mg/20 lb so that would mean 3 a day  So it won't be as cost effective as I was thinking. Well, the 180 will still last 30 days if I give them 3 a day so that is not bad. The capsules from the vet were $30 for 30 days. So I am saving 1/2.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Sounds awful but more stress with the dog (MIL isn't/wasn't close to her son, my husband but still). Dog is going to see specialist(s) next Tuesday, hope to have answers!


nah, doesn't sound awful....we have the same MIL....she's not close to any of her children and they all live within a five mile radius.

but i do hope your dog is going to be okay....paws and thoughts.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

sorry ..slightly off topic but what are the advantages in giving fish oil? and are there any possible disadvantages?

also, if i do choose to...how many mg for my 3 month old 1-2 pound pup? or is he too young and small still?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I give my boys a fish oil supplement because I feed raw and they don't get fish at the moment. 

I got this from this site 



> Good fats, specially Omega 3 fatty acids, have become popular supplements, recommended by veterinarians, not only for treating allergies or skin condictions in pets. They are now favored in cases of kidney disease, elevated cholesterol and arthritis as well. Veterinarians are discovering that Omega 3 fatty acids can be valuable for a variety of conditions.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I give Libby Omega 3 fish oil to attempt to prevent the severity of her seasonal allergies. I believe it's the Life brand from Shoppers, 1000mg, something like 300 EPA and 200 DHA (or something like that), one capsule per day.

Here are a couple good links on suppliments that I used to determine how much to give:

http://dogaware.com/diet/supplements.html

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659+1662&aid=666

As the links indicate, Omega 3 should ALWAYS be accompanied by Vitamin E.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you. Your links were much better than the one that I found. I was in a rush and that was the first one I found. 

I will look for some vitamin E next time I am out. Thank you.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

THANKS for the links...i read through those 3 sites as well as links on the sites....anyone have any particular recommendations for where i can get 50-100mg fish oil capsules for my ~2lb puppy....? also, a source for vitamin E?

and it seems like many use HUMAN fish oil capsules? is there any harm to this or any particular advantage to the dog versions?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am using a human supplement right now that I got from the pharmacy. I don't know where you could get such a small dose in a capsule though. Maybe you can get liquid and then measure it out like that? My vet sells capsules measured for dogs so maybe your vet might too? That way they should be made small enough?

As for the vitamin E? I would also check a pharmacy for that too. Hopefully you can find something the right size.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

oh ok so its all human versions...thatll make finding it a lot easier.....would i be able to cut the pills maybe? ...i just actually recently started taking fish oil capsules for myself and they look gel-like or maybe fluid filled so i dont know if id even be able to cut them like any other pill?


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

what about sardines? i read that theyre about 100mg per sardine....i was looking online at walmart and amazon but a lot come in tomato sauce or some other flavor so im guessing i should stay away from those? do i just get the sardines "in water" ?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

You could just make a pinhole in one and give a drop a day if you like.

Sardines, mackerel, herring or salmon would be a great way to add the Omega 3. You would only need 1/4 ounce of sardine and less of salmon but of course it is fine to feed more if the dog tolerates it. Doesn't have to be canned, you could save a bite from your dinner if you like. I would put the bits of canned fish on a cookie sheet and freeze it so it was easy to serve daily without worrying about spoilage.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

Kathyy said:


> You could just make a pinhole in one and give a drop a day if you like.
> 
> Sardines, mackerel, herring or salmon would be a great way to add the Omega 3. You would only need 1/4 ounce of sardine and less of salmon but of course it is fine to feed more if the dog tolerates it. Doesn't have to be canned, you could save a bite from your dinner if you like. I would put the bits of canned fish on a cookie sheet and freeze it so it was easy to serve daily without worrying about spoilage.


so if the pill is cut, fluid WILL come out? a drop would be enough?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I just toss the salmon oil capsules right in the food, mine eat it right up. Grizzly does make a liquid version


----------



## schtuffy (May 12, 2010)

deyainrdy4ds said:


> what about sardines? i read that theyre about 100mg per sardine....i was looking online at walmart and amazon but a lot come in tomato sauce or some other flavor so im guessing i should stay away from those? do i just get the sardines "in water" ?


Yea I would stay away from the tomato sauce and lemon juice etc. Those have a lot of other junk added as well as higher sodium? I just got a couple cans of sardines in water from a natural food store in my area. Gonna check out Trader Joe's next week.

I also just bought a bottle of Grizzly Salmon Oil and had posted this in the other thread, but maybe it would get a better response here:

For those of you that use Grizzly, do you also supplement with Vitamin E? I've read that Grizzly states it is not needed, but I am aware that people say you should always supplement with Vitamin E. If so, anyone know of any soybean oil-free brands? I saw Vitamin E in as low as 100 IU at Whole Foods and another natural market but most of them are gel caps and contain soybean oil.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> Yea I would stay away from the tomato sauce and lemon juice etc. Those have a lot of other junk added as well as higher sodium? I just got a couple cans of sardines in water from a natural food store in my area. Gonna check out Trader Joe's next week.
> 
> I also just bought a bottle of Grizzly Salmon Oil and had posted this in the other thread, but maybe it would get a better response here:
> 
> For those of you that use Grizzly, do you also supplement with Vitamin E? I've read that Grizzly states it is not needed, but I am aware that people say you should always supplement with Vitamin E. If so, anyone know of any soybean oil-free brands? I saw Vitamin E in as low as 100 IU at Whole Foods and another natural market but most of them are gel caps and contain soybean oil.


these dont seem to have any soybean oil but theyre 200IU...i didnt see anything lower at walgreens..i just looked there because im getting the fish oil in the 2nd link today
http://www.walgreens.com/store/catalog/Vitamins/dl-Alpha-Vitamin-E-200-IU/ID=prod3503-product

http://www.walgreens.com/store/catalog/Supplements/Fish-Oil-1000-mg/ID=prod4220732-product
btw i noticed CaCl in the ingredients portion..is this dangerous or anything?


----------



## schtuffy (May 12, 2010)

deyainrdy4ds said:


> these dont seem to have any soybean oil but theyre 200IU...i didnt see anything lower at walgreens..i just looked there because im getting the fish oil in the 2nd link today
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/catalog/Vitamins/dl-Alpha-Vitamin-E-200-IU/ID=prod3503-product
> 
> Ooo thanks! Looks like they are in gel form, so maybe I can just puncture and squeeze


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

deyainrdy4ds said:


> THANKS for the links...i read through those 3 sites as well as links on the sites....anyone have any particular recommendations for where i can get 50-100mg fish oil capsules for my ~2lb puppy....? also, a source for vitamin E?
> 
> and it seems like many use HUMAN fish oil capsules? is there any harm to this or any particular advantage to the dog versions?


http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Norwegian-Salmon-Oil-100-Wild-Caught#IngredientFacts

here's one for you to look at.

i throw my gelcaps to my dogs ...they think they're treats....plus they get vitamins with vitamin E in the form of 'immune blend' from b-naturals, plus 'green blend' from b-naturals...

i see no harm giving human fish oil....as opposed to dog versions...sometimes dog versions have things in them i would prefer they don't have, like soy....but it's up to you...sometimes i think the doggie versions can be more expensive too....

the thing with fat soluble vitamins...gotta be careful because they are fat soluble not water soluble...so you don't excrete them when you pee..well, when your dog pees....

if you give a little too much vitamin c, no big deal, because the dog will pee it out, making it an expensive pee LOL....unless you go really hog wild, in which case....you could cause problems..

a little goes a long way.

my dogs are 18 lbs and 36 lbs...they eat fish and they get a 500 mg capsule of alaskan salmon oil per day...they also eat sardines and smelts....

so i think i'm covered...


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> Ooo thanks! Looks like they are in gel form, so maybe I can just puncture and squeeze


dont forget to add TWO to your cart because its buy 1 get 1 free!...might wanna look into some fish oil thats buy 1 get 1 too!



MagicRe said:


> the thing with fat soluble vitamins...gotta be careful because they are fat soluble not water soluble...so you don't excrete them when you pee..well, when your dog pees....


so fish oil pills are fat soluble pills? so are you saying its harmful if there's too much given? sorry ..little confused lol

also, the link is for 2000mg capsules..? that would be too much for my 2 pounder lol


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

deyainrdy4ds said:


> dont forget to add TWO to your cart because its buy 1 get 1 free!...might wanna look into some fish oil thats buy 1 get 1 too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fat soluble vitamins are metabolyzed by the liver...too much of vitamin a, e, d, k can be damaging to the liver..

water soluble vitamins like vitamin c and the b vitamins....too much of them, and generally, with healthy kidneys are peed out.

and you're right. the link i sent you is an oops...i believe there was a walmart link before mine that seemed okay....especially for a very tiny dog.

but why not just feed fish? if you're not adverse, you can feed canned fish...salmon...and anchovies, and sardines.....packed in water.

your dogs weighs so little....ya know?

also, with omega three oils, you need vitamin e - so get an immune blend or vitamin for your dog and you're good to go.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

MagicRe said:


> fat soluble vitamins are metabolyzed by the liver...too much of vitamin a, e, d, k can be damaging to the liver..
> 
> water soluble vitamins like vitamin c and the b vitamins....too much of them, and generally, with healthy kidneys are peed out.
> 
> ...



ya i was thinking of canned sardines or something similar....i picked up fish oil pills for now and we've just been puncturing them and pouring a little into our hand and he just licks it all up wanting more lol....whatever is left over from that pill is given to the pitbull so its not laying around or wasted....im going to look into sardines as well though - is the amount of DHA and EPA listed on the canned sardines?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

deyainrdy4ds said:


> ya i was thinking of canned sardines or something similar....i picked up fish oil pills for now and we've just been puncturing them and pouring a little into our hand and he just licks it all up wanting more lol....whatever is left over from that pill is given to the pitbull so its not laying around or wasted....im going to look into sardines as well though - is the amount of DHA and EPA listed on the canned sardines?


i'm looking at a can of sardines packed in water.

it tells me nothing about the omegas....just the usual nutrition...

we cover ourselves by giving a vitamin blend for our dogs....but we also feed raw fish and they don't have nutritional labels either...

if we thought we could feed salmon, they wouldn't be getting omega three salmon oil caps....but we live in the pacific northwest, so salmon is a no no for raw fed dogs...


----------



## Echo (Jun 9, 2010)

Just curious if the kirkland puppy foods are enough for the fish oil or not? Says it has salmon oil on the back of it, and its for a shep/lab puppy.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

Echo said:


> Just curious if the kirkland puppy foods are enough for the fish oil or not? Says it has salmon oil on the back of it, and its for a shep/lab puppy.


from what i read, u cant get a sufficient amount of fish oil (or really any usable amount) from dog food:

Pet Food With Fatty Acids.

Some dry food have, according to their claim, omega 3 essential fatty acids for dogs. Flax, flax seeds and flax seed oil they all have Alpha-linolenic Acid, ALA. They can all be converted to EPA and DHA, the form of omega 3 the body of the pet uses.

When you buy milled flax seeds at the supermarket, you should be aware that the oxygen in the air reacts within minutes with the milled flax seeds making it useless, from the fatty acid health point of view. You would have to mille it and consume it on the spot in order to avoid oxidation.

Now, it can easily be understood why when you buy that dry pet food saying it is rich in omega 3 fatty acids , is just BS. Omega 3 fatty acids in the form of EPA or DHA only last hours at room temperatures before they go rancid. So, maybe it contains some form of milled flax seeds that probably is death from the health stand point. On top of that, all cats and many dogs don´t have the enzymes to convert ALA to EPA and DHA.

The only fatty acids that can withstand the heat process for the manufacture of dry pet food are Omega 6 fatty Acids, and we don´t want to overload our dogs with more of those.

In conclusion, what you buy as dry pet food may be lacking omega 3 and is overdosing with omega 6, creating the conditions for degenerative diseases in your dog. The best solution to insure our pet's health is to provide a high quality Omega 3 Fish oil supplement, along with a premium fresh food.


----------

